# Australian returning to Australia.



## paulrm906 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone

First of all the is my first entry and my time on this site and hopefully some of you guys may have been in a simular situation and may just be able to give me a few ideas.

1. I am an Australian Citizen and I have live away from Australia for the past 11 years and during the last 7 years I have lived in Moscow Russia. Everytime I phone the Embassy they never really give me an propper answer. Money is not a problem as we have saved for this day.

2. I was married about a year and a half ago however we did live together for 5 years before that. 

Now I would like to return back to Australia with my russian wife and am a little concerned about some of the questions in the spouse visa.

*1st question is:*
How much money must I show in an Australian bank account to prove that I can support my wife?

*2nd question is:* 
Must this money that I have be in an Australian bank account or is ok to just show the money I have in my russian bank account?

*3rd question is:*
What is the maximum money that I can transfer into an Australian bank account without the bank authorities being required by law to form the Australian Government?

We just want to be able to do this correct the 1st time because I have heard that if they say no once then it just makes it that little bit harder the next time we apply for a visa.

There are probable lots more questions but like normal when you want to ask you can not remember them.

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Paul, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I've moved your post to the Australia forum so that you may get more replies. If you search for spouse visa through this forum you may find some of the answers, otherwise you may want to contact an agent (we have pc, SOMV, Liana Allen, and Alan Collett and you can search on their user names and then contact them through their signature). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The only answer I can help with is #3
The answer is $A10,000
Anything over that amount, and then the bank will make note of it.


----------



## paulrm906 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Anna, 

For moving my thread to a more appropriate place and as I said any help will be greatly appreciated.

Paul



kaz101 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulrm906 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3

Yes I had forgetten about that old rule of the $10,000 and you would think after all these years they would increase that to perhaps $20,000 of higher.

Paul


----------

